# GuppyLove's 5.5 gal shrimp tank!



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres a couple pics to start off  








And a few of the Cherry shrimp girls nom noming on some shrimp food


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

cool looking mosses!! i see you still have the red cherries hehe..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee that is a great little tank. I love it!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Your java moss rocks!!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you!!!
Yes still have my cherry shrimps, theyre always breeding like crazy! My crs didnt survive tho  had them for a few months too in the same tank and a couple got berried too, but didnt make it. Must be some water parameters that they dont like...
Im getting stuff bit by bit for a larger shrimp tank though  have the filter and new black sand, light and plants, just need the actual tank and lid


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

http://aquainspiration.com/

just went there today, sam is awesome and their aquascaping store is going to grow and grow. They might just have the tank for you. I love their rimless tanks, their amazing. Just like ada.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Forget the lids! Youre shrimps are fine w/o it lol  ur choice though XD and yes, i think you should go n visit aquaticinspiration ^^


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

guppy whats the name of that background plants? on the right and the left side. looks good


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the rimless look, also have to consider I have 2 cats, so a lid would be good lol
Id love to visit aquaticinspiration, tho it is a bit far since I dont drive... 
The background plant is hairgrass  its growing like a bonsai tree over my christmas moss cave


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm so surprised your plants do so well. I'd say, we have the closest water parameters out of any GTAA'ers. Yet, I don't have growth like you.
Some of my 'easy' plants have melted? 

I have the shrimp problem. My crystals don't like our water.
And you don't have a heater, or are you finicky about water params.




What anubias is in the centre-left? I just had to trim some yellowing of my anubias hastifolia leaves. It's so.. ugly now.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I'm so surprised your plants do so well. I'd say, we have the closest water parameters out of any GTAA'ers. Yet, I don't have growth like you.
> Some of my 'easy' plants have melted?
> 
> I have the shrimp problem. My crystals don't like our water.
> ...


mine I used tap water direct on the faucet and they breed like crazy. no chemicals or water conditioner


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes we should have the same water params as we live to close to each other... In my shrimp tank my lighting is a normal flourescent fixture with one long tube bulb in it... Its a 15 watt Flora Sun max plant growth bulb by Zoo Med... Its a 5000k bulb with peak emissions in the blue and red... So i guess the mosses and anubias and hairgrass like it , thats an anubias hastifolia in there... 

Now in my guppy tank where i have wayyyy too much light- t5ho 2x24 watts my anubias are growing but occasionally theres some yellow leaves once in a while, the other plants in that tank dont like the high light at all and melted... So mainly i have all types of anubias and a few crypt balansaes... But my cryptocoryne balansae seems to do ok with the high light... And have gotten quite big... I use Aqueon macro/micro ferts in the guppy tank to help the plants since i dont use co2,  but not my shrimp tank. I also lifted that light right off the tank and placed it on brackets above the tank, and it seems to have lessened the algae problem...

B4 i got the t5ho light, i used to have the regular flourescent over my guppy tank and the plants really liked that zoo med bulb

I do have a heater in my shrimp tank, its just neatly hidden on the right side behind the hairgrass  tho it hasnt come on most of the summer even with my ac- my fish room gets warm so i have a hard time getting my temps lower ...


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> mine I used tap water direct on the faucet and they breed like crazy. no chemicals or water conditioner


You must have yummy shrimp water in Markham


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

*Here we go again, berried RCS *

Heres a pic of one of My female RCS, first time she's been berried  
She is verry red  









Heres a pic of My RCS hanging out in the hairgrass , being serenaded by Justin Beiber lol 








Darn tv reflection!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOLed

anyhow...a few more generations then they become fire reds. and then they're 10 times more expensive.lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

You can seperate it and sell as redfires. By making an offer


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hehehe 
Im not too sure of how to selectivly breed them properly, i gave away at least 75 in the last batch and only kept about 5 or so... This one is quite red but id love to know how to breed them to get them redder  i really like the look of those fire reds


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

you just let your hair grass float? neat. Mine has been slow to grow, i just planted it in a bunch.


and 48w of T5HO over a 15 long?  that is a lot of light! I have that over my 15 tall and it's a good fit. a 15 tall is 18" tall, plus the 3 or so inches of the legs. What fixture do you have?


----------

